# Wieviel Gold habt ihr



## kugl (19. September 2008)

Mich würd interessieren wieviel Gold ihr so besitzt, bzw. wieviel Gold man so auf lvl 50 im schnitt besitzt


----------



## Skamaica (19. September 2008)

also ich habe so im schnitt 10gold am tag könnte ich locker 3 gold machen wenn ich denn lust dazu hätte


----------



## Valinar (19. September 2008)

Skamaica schrieb:


> also ich habe so im schnitt 10gold am tag könnte ich locker 3 gold machen wenn ich denn lust dazu hätte


Bitte was?

btt:
Habe etwas über 70G was aber nach über einem Jahr HdRO leicht zu erreichen ist(bin aber auch sparsam).


----------



## Gocu (19. September 2008)

ich hab so um die 100g hatte am Anfang erstmal den "Nebeneffekt" von Instanzen wo ich einfach Spaß dran hatte und später hatte ich ein bisschen gezielter gefarmt aber bin auch noch Instanzen gegangen und habe immer verkauft was etwas wert sein könnte^^

Wenn man weiß wo und wie man das Gold farmen muss dann ist es eigentlich sehr leicht (Wenn man dann Zeit und Lust dazu hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Trugor (19. September 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Bitte was?



er meint: er hat im schnitt 10 gold, und es ist aber möglich 3 gold am tag zu machen


----------



## Gocu (19. September 2008)

Trugor schrieb:


> er meint: er hat im schnitt 10 gold, und es ist aber möglich 3 gold am tag zu machen



Valinar meinte aber das es für ihn ein bisschen wenig ist denk ich. IFür mich ist das auch ein bisschen "seltsam", ich kenne viele die immer so um die 2-3g haben obwohl das "Geld machen" in HdRO garnicht so schwer ist


----------



## Trugor (19. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Valinar meinte aber das es für ihn ein bisschen wenig ist denk ich. IFür mich ist das auch ein bisschen "seltsam", ich kenne viele die immer so um die 2-3g haben obwohl das "Geld machen" in HdRO garnicht so schwer ist



Weiß leider nicht wie schnell man da Gold machen kann, spiel leider NOCH kein hdro ;( meine graka macht mich unsicher^^ hab nur gedacht, dass er das gemeint hat


----------



## Slayed (19. September 2008)

Ich hatte glaube ich ääähm 1g ? 

Ich werd mal schauen ich install HdRo grade  wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich bin arm und ja ich stehe dazu  Oo


----------



## Gocu (19. September 2008)

Trugor schrieb:


> Weiß leider nicht wie schnell man da Gold machen kann, spiel leider NOCH kein hdro ;( meine graka macht mich unsicher^^ hab nur gedacht, dass er das gemeint hat



ja gut ironie ist im Forum/Chat schlecht zu erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. September 2008)

Habe derzeit auch etwa 20 Gold.
Ein dreistelliger Goldbetrag ist schon ungewöhnlich und für Leute, die jetzt erst mit dem Spiel anfangen, kaum zu erreichen.
Es gibt sogar Spieler, die einen vierstelligen Goldbetrag haben, weil sie zu den ersten auf dem Server gehörten, die Großmeister in etwas waren.
Da haben sie dann natürlich ununterbrochen verkauft und das auch zu exorbitanten Preisen.

Mittlerweile hat sich das alles normalisiert, die Preise schwanken kaum noch, sie werden nur etwa jede Woche etwas billiger.
Da man mit einem Crit nur noch maximal 2 Gold Gewinn erwirtschaften kann und die Nachfrage größtenteils gedeckt ist, ist es schwer, über 100 Gold zu kommen.

Aber auch 20 Gold und sogar 5 Gold reichen auf Level 50 wohl locker aus.
Muss man dann nur wissen, ob man für eine minimale Leistungssteigerung einen hohen Goldbetrag zahlen will, oder auch so ganz gut klar kommt.


----------



## Gocu (19. September 2008)

ja gut 100g sind nicht nötig das weiß ich auch, aber habe schonmal für das AddOn vorgesorgt und acuh für neue Ponys und für meine Twinks. So viel End-Content gibt es in HdRo ja noch nicht und da war mir auch bisschen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und -bloodberry- du hast Recht, mit 5g kommt man locker aus das einzige was wirklich teuer ist sind die Crit-Gegenstände, aber sowas kann man auch im PvE bekommen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2008)

Bin zur Zeit mit ca 65 Gold (Wert steigend) unterwegs. Das meiste Gold hab ich mit Erze farmen und Goldschmieden (Geätzte Beryllsachen als sie noch 12 Gold/Stk Wert waren) gemacht. Aber vor MoM kann man nicht mehr wirklich was mit Crafting erwirtschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Ben. (19. September 2008)

Mache derzeit Geld mit Beryllsplitter und Annu-Rezepte farmen/verkaufen (Beryllrezepte im AH verkaufen) und kann mich nicht beschweren. Habe vor ca. 3 Wochen 2 T1 teile gekauft (23g)
Habe 87g die 100ter Marke schaff ich vor Moria noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wenn man seit Release nur einen char in lotro hat kann ich mir gut vorstellen das wenn man regelmäßig spielt auf 300g + kommt  | habe da zwei in der Sippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kerindor (19. September 2008)

Einer unserer Zwerge hat die 400g schon weit hinter sich gelassen. Der macht aber auch nichts anderes als Erze farmen und Rüstungen verkaufen. 
Wäre mir persönlich zu langweilig, da ich eher mitnehme was ich beim questen finde. So komme ich nur auf 75g. Das reicht aber auch für alles aus.


----------



## Lares85 (19. September 2008)

bin leider nicht besonders sparsam deswegen auch nur noch 15g in der tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Ich habe so um die 20 Gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numrin Schildbrecher (19. September 2008)

Steh momentan zwischen 4 und 5 Goldstückchen und spare derzeit feste auf ein größeres Haus... Frau und Kinder sind schon ständig am meckern weil sie zu wenig Platz hätten... blabla...
Und als überzeugter Nichtfarmer wird es die nächste Zeit bei mir wohl auch keine Goldstücke regnen, harhar.


----------



## Squizzel (19. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich weiß, dass jetzt Leute kommen werden und behaupten "Alles Lüge!" gebe ich meine Finanzen preis:

Auf allen Chars zusammengerechnet (mit deinen meiner Frau) haben wir ein Gesamtvermögen von 4000-5000g

Bevor jetzt die Frage kommt wie ich das mache, möchte ich sagen, dass es viele Methoden gibt und gab. Sie funktionieren in der Regel nur temporär. Je effektiver umso kurzweiliger halten sie, je mehr davon wissen umso uneffektiver werden sie. Über 100g pro Woche sind ohne Dauerzocken und klassischen langweiligen Farmaufwand möglich.

Es gibt angeblich jemanden, der an die 200g pro Woche schafft. Ob das noch ohne Exploits funktioniert ist natürlich fragwürdig.


----------



## Boddakiller (19. September 2008)

ich hab 2000g xDDDD


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Ich glaub ihr seid im falschen Forum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2008)

Hatten das Thema erst gestern Abend im Sippenchat, und einer meinte er hat was im X000stelligen bereich, was ich mir gut vorstellen kann wenn man seit Anfang an dabei ist, da man Anfangs gecraftet hellblaues Zeug locker für 20 Gold an den Mann brachte...


----------



## Squizzel (19. September 2008)

Nein ich bin nicht im falschen Spiel

1. An- und Verkauf ist das Zauberwort. Handel über das Auktionshaus betreiben. Billig einkaufen und gewinnbringend verkaufen - in Massen.
2. Wissen wo man seltene Dinge in großen Massen bekommt. Sobald sich dies herum gesprochen hat, weitere Möglichkeiten suchen.
3. Betrachtung des Gesamtmarktes um Nischenprodukte zu finden und für sich selbst zu fördern.

Für beides braucht man ein gewisses Gespührt. Man braucht weder Stufe 50 noch Spielerfahrung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2008)

Jo, mit handeln machste echt das meiste Gold, der WoW Spieler der das Goldlimit erreicht hat, hat ja auch nur gehandelt, und sogut wie nie gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem ist halt, das man sich, wie im richtigen Leben auch ganz schnell vertun kann und dann ist das Gold schnell wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. September 2008)

Oh cool. Wieder ein Schwanzvergleich. Also meiner, ne, der ist so 20 cm lang. + / - 10 oder 15.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (19. September 2008)

Ich spiele HdrO jetzt seit April 2007, also fast 1 1/2  Jahre

Das Gesamtvermögen meiner Chars beträgt so ca. 250 Gold

In dieser Zeit habe ich alles gekauft was nötig war, oder ich haben wollte. 

Gold farmen in dem Sinne, daß ich losgegangen bin um Mobs zu klopfen oder Aufgaben des Geldes wegen zu erfüllen habe ich nie gemacht. Wäre mir auch zuwider in HdrO. Gold farmen im Sinne von handeln und verdienen: Ja,  und das gehört bei mir im Spiel auf dem Rollenspielserver auch dazu, weil es Bestandteil des Spiels ist

Ich habe 4 Charaktere, die alle Grossmeister sind und mir entsprechende Verdienstmöglichkeiten geschaffen. Man muss sich halt ein wenig umsehen. Die Grossmeister Gelehrter und Rüstungsschmied waren recht teuer (beide sind nur Level 20) so daß ich leicht viel mehr Gold hätte sparen können. Jedoch wozu?
Alleine das Gold was jetzt da ist, kann ich im Spiel wahrscheinlich nie sinnvoll ausgeben und ist ein guter Puffer. Und es kommt durch regelmässige Verkäufe immer mehr dazu.
Was ich sagen will: wenn man sich im Spiel mit den Wirtschaftsmöglichkeiten beschäftigt und diese auch benutzt, hat man immer eine gute Einnahmequelle. Ohne farmen oder solch einen Blödsinn. Nur Spielen^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (19. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Oh cool. Wieder ein Schwanzvergleich. Also meiner, ne, der ist so 20 cm lang. + / - 10 oder 15.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Boah...meiner ist so lang wie deiner o.0


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Oh cool. Wieder ein Schwanzvergleich. Also meiner, ne, der ist so 20 cm lang. + / - 10 oder 15.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh, das wollten wir jetzt nicht wissen...^^


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Oh cool. Wieder ein Schwanzvergleich. Also meiner, ne, der ist so 20 cm lang. + / - 10 oder 15.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner ist immer +1 länger als deiner. Übrigens, ich hab gerade genug geld für ein Mount, bin seit vielen vielen monaten auf stufe 50 und hab mich da auch nicht drum geschert. Warum sollte ich viel Geld haven wollen - wenn es noch nichtmal was gibt, was ich kaufen wollte.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Boah...meiner ist so lang wie deiner o.0



Kewl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vetaro schrieb:


> Meiner ist immer +1 länger als deiner.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (19. September 2008)

Nichtmal 300 Silber auf Stufe 17. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (19. September 2008)

@Elcrian: Da hatte ich schon mein erstes Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> @Elcrian: Da hatte ich schon mein erstes Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab das hier mal kurz mit paint illustriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Dieses Bild steht aufgrund der Bearbeitung nun unter Creative Commons. Mein eigener Nutzungsvorschlag: Lasst es euch auf ein T-shirt drucken, und zwar so, dass die 20 cm auf dem Hemd überlebensgroß sind.


----------



## Todesschleicher (19. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> @Elcrian: Da hatte ich schon mein erstes Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BOAH 1,02 CM länger!


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier mal kurz mit paint illustriert.
> 
> [Bild]
> 
> EDIT: Dieses Bild steht aufgrund der Bearbeitung nun unter Creative Commons. Mein eigener Nutzungsvorschlag: Lasst es euch auf ein T-shirt drucken, und zwar so, dass die 20 cm auf dem Hemd überlebensgroß sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

hmm meine elbin is bei vielleicht 17 gold *schäm*


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm meine elbin is bei vielleicht 17 gold *schäm*


1,5 cm weniger o.0 Billig.


----------



## MorgulRatte (20. September 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich weiß, dass jetzt Leute kommen werden und behaupten "Alles Lüge!" gebe ich meine Finanzen preis:
> 
> Auf allen Chars zusammengerechnet (mit deinen meiner Frau) haben wir ein Gesamtvermögen von 4000-5000g
> 
> ...




100G/woche?? kannste mal bitte nen Screenshot von einem char machen mit so...sagen wir 1000Gold drauf? (kannst ja den Namen mit Paint wegretuschieren)

soviel Gold pro Woche schafft man in meinen Augen nur mit aktivem Goldkaufen...dann müsstest du aber nen großen Geldscheisser haben, da dir Gold in Lotro eh sogut wie garnichts nutzt.


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. September 2008)

Naja was ist der Marktpreis für die wertvollsten Erzbarren? Wenn du eine Stelle kennst, wo du das effektiv farmen kannst und dazu noch wertvolle Dinge droppst (Rezepte, Beryllsplitter etc.) kommt da denke ich mal schon was zusammen...wobei ich 100 Gold auch für utopisch halte


----------



## Exalin (20. September 2008)

Bin bei Gott nicht mit Gold vollgestopft!!
Habe auf 50 nur etwa 6 Gold, allerdings muss ich sagen das ich nach 50  sehr unregelmäßig gespielt und sehr viel Sachen gekauft habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie schäm ich mich schon ein wenig *im Boden versinkt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Naja was ist der Marktpreis für die wertvollsten Erzbarren? Wenn du eine Stelle kennst, wo du das effektiv farmen kannst und dazu noch wertvolle Dinge droppst (Rezepte, Beryllsplitter etc.) kommt da denke ich mal schon was zusammen...wobei ich 100 Gold auch für utopisch halte




Es geht, wie er gesagt hat, nur um Marktwirtschaft und das wissen, wo es bestimmte sachen *selten* gibt. Ich schätze mal, als die Zeit der Beryllsplitter war, hat er wahrscheinlich einige bis viele gute Beryllsplitter-mobs gekannt, die sonst niemandem bekannt waren, und als die billig wurden, hat er etwas anderes gefunden. Mit Reselling kann man auch geld machen, dabei muss man halt auch genau wissen, was man tut und so. Ich zum Beispiel weiß das nicht und wills auch nicht wissen.


----------



## Olfmo (20. September 2008)

auf meinen Chars sind insgesamt immer so 20-30g versammelt

ohne dass ich irgendwas im ah verkauft hätte (außer ab und an mal erze), im gegenteil, ich hab mir den kompletten Drechsler GM praktisch dort gekauft


das hat auch locker gereicht um meinem Main noch 2 Pferdchen zu kaufen


Gold farmen ist mal völlig unnötig weil man's einfach nicht braucht...


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> [...] dabei muss man halt auch genau wissen, was man tut und so. Ich zum Beispiel weiß das nicht und wills auch nicht wissen.



full ack, ich _spiele _lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. September 2008)

alles Mädchen hier...


Bei 1,5 cm Durchmesser gilt: Je länger, je lächerlicher, Muhahah





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> alles Mädchen hier...
> 
> 
> Bei 1,5 cm Durchmesser gilt: Je länger, je lächerlicher, Muhahah
> ...


Du musst es ja wissen x)


----------



## Varghoud (20. September 2008)

Ich hab momentan nur 2 Gold 200 Silber...
Ich geb aber  zuviel aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab 7 Gold angespart, für mein großes Haus, und viel zu viele Silber im AH für Materialen verschleudert^^ 
Momentan spar ich aber wieder. Ich sammle Erze und dergleichen fürs AH, das bringt immer viel Geld, besonders Zwergeneisen. Und desweiteren verkaufe ich auch Rufgegenstände, die sind auch immer wieder gefragt.


----------



## Fangrulf (20. September 2008)

Nunja ähm so <50g sind es mitlerweile schon geworden... 4 chars alle gm in verschiedenen berufen +  vielspieler da kommt schon einiges zusammen


----------



## Squizzel (20. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es geht, wie er gesagt hat, nur um Marktwirtschaft und das wissen, wo es bestimmte sachen *selten* gibt. Ich schätze mal, als die Zeit der Beryllsplitter war, hat er wahrscheinlich einige bis viele gute Beryllsplitter-mobs gekannt, die sonst niemandem bekannt waren, und als die billig wurden, hat er etwas anderes gefunden. Mit Reselling kann man auch geld machen, dabei muss man halt auch genau wissen, was man tut und so. Ich zum Beispiel weiß das nicht und wills auch nicht wissen.



Bei den Beryllsplitter war viel zu schnell bekannt, wie und wo schnell welche zu farmen sind. Das meiste Gold macht man mit den Dingen, mit denen nicht jeder versucht an Reichtum zu kommen. Da es mit Splittern und Erze jeder versucht, sieht dort die Ausbeute nicht so berauschend aus.

Zum Bild kann ich nur sagen: glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. Wenn hier eines hineinstelle, da wird als nächste Instanz behauptet, das Bild wäre gefaked (zumal so etwas sehr einfach zu faken ginge). Dann muss ich wahrscheinlich eine Webcam vor dem Monitor aufstellen oder sowas...

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch Leute die schaffen 200g die Woche. Befragt mal die üblichen Suchmaschinen danach, dann werdet ihr sehr schnell fündig. Einige "alte Tricks" sieht man auch bei Youtube.


----------



## Iceey (20. September 2008)

ich hab im durchschnitt so 50g aber ich bin nich grade sparsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wenn ich mich ran halten würde dann hätte ich bestimmt mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (20. September 2008)

ich bin Level 32 .. zocke ja eig. wow .. nur hin und wieder hdro und habe etwas über 400 Silber


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. September 2008)

Also mein barde ist lvl 32 und hat 1g 300s zusammen.


----------



## Norei (23. September 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Also mein barde ist lvl 32 und hat 1g 300s zusammen.


Mit Level 35 bist du dann pleite, weil du da die 4g fürs Pferdchen brauchst. War bei mir auch so. Momentan bin ich als Wenigspieler seit Prerelease bei ca. 10 g auf meinen 4 Chars.


----------



## Flooza (23. September 2008)

hab um die 40-50g

btw und meiner ist 25cm

solche threads sind doch schwachsinnig


----------



## Bolle0708 (23. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Mit Level 35 bist du dann pleite, weil du da die 4g fürs Pferdchen brauchst. War bei mir auch so. Momentan bin ich als Wenigspieler seit Prerelease bei ca. 10 g auf meinen 4 Chars.



das krieg ich locker hin.hab noch viele erze,aber die verkaufe ich nicht da wenn ich mehr geld hab ich auch mehr ausgebe.schlau was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (24. September 2008)

irgendwas zw. 200g und 300g  verteil auf versch. chars. 
ich zähl das net so genau^^


----------



## Bluearrow (25. September 2008)

hi
das hängt davon ab wieviel zeit man offern will ich spiel erst seid mai 2008
habe mein luxushaus mit lv22 erfarmt 
mein pferd mit lv35 gekauft
und meine rüstung mit lv50 auf einen aktuellen stand erfarmt

und das nach ferengi regeln des erwerbs

-zeit mo-do 2-3 std lv  fr-so 3-4 farmen 
-farme was stapelbar ist
-verkaufe alles was dropt (hellblau rezp ins ah)

so hab ich jetzt ein stand von 170g


----------



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ist zwar n eher altes thema aber warum nicht. Habe gerade die SUFU benutzt da ich eigentlich nach einem Thread gesucht habe der sich mit Low Level Rüstungen beschäftigt aber naja dazu später mehr.

also back to topic:
Ich hatte mal 35gold das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dann alles ausgegeben. Weiß gar nicht wofür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte dann noch 400s. Dann n bisschen gefarmt und jetzt hab ich 12gold. Wenn ich dann endlich zurück komme und in Mittelerde wieder mein unswesen treibe habe ich jedenfalls ein bisschen vorgesorgt.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Januar 2009)

Also seit Moria schwimmen die meisten Spieler nur so i Gold, das merkt man auch an den übertrieben hohen Preisen im AH.
Habe auf meinen Chars verteilt etwa 70 Gold.
Und ich habe nur einen 60er, der Rest dümpelt bei 42 und niedriger rum.
Habe auch keinen einzigen Char, der in einem Handwerk Großmeister, geschweige denn Ü. Großmeister ist.

Ist also echt nicht schwer, mal ein bisschen Gold zusammenzubekomen.


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Januar 2009)

Seitdem Moria raus ist und man einen CHar auf 60 hat ist Gold gar kein Thema mehr.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit die Instanzen im Hardmode erledigt und so ganz neben bei 2-4 Gold gemacht. (und ich habe noch nichtmal alle Set-Teile)


Mal so ganz nebenbei:
Dieser Thread ist schwach Sinn


----------



## Bartholom (6. Januar 2009)

also seit moria bin ich um einiges ärmer, was nicht zuletzt an den gepfefferten erzpreisen liegt. aber dann findet man ja auch ab und an mal eine waffe aus dem zweiten zeitalter die man für 20 gold verkauft, dann sieht das leben wieder schöner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im endeffekt ist mir relativ egal wieviel gold ich insgesamt besitze, so lange ich mir alles kaufen kann was ich brauche und die miete für meine häuser pünktlich bezahlen kann ist doch alles in ordnung.


----------



## Gocu (6. Januar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Seitdem Moria raus ist und man einen CHar auf 60 hat ist Gold gar kein Thema mehr.
> Ich habe in letzter Zeit die Instanzen im Hardmode erledigt und so ganz neben bei 2-4 Gold gemacht. (und ich habe noch nichtmal alle Set-Teile)
> 
> 
> ...



Besonders wenn man blaue legendäre Waffen verkäuft die meisten sind ja so 20-60g wert oder mehr


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Seitdem Moria raus ist und man einen CHar auf 60 hat ist Gold gar kein Thema mehr.
> Ich habe in letzter Zeit die Instanzen im Hardmode erledigt und so ganz neben bei 2-4 Gold gemacht. (und ich habe noch nichtmal alle Set-Teile)
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum beantwortest du dann die Frage? oO


----------

